# Abrasive belts for Sorby Pro Edge



## paulm (22 Jan 2011)

Found a source for replacement belts, much cheaper than standard Sorby replacements, made to order in about 48 hours.

Only slight problem is a minimum order quantity for each grit grade of a dozen, and a fiver p&p but still works out a lot cheaper.

Stocked up with a dozen of the 120 grit ceramic belts at £1.96 each plus vat and a share of the p&p makes them around £2.60 each all in versus around £5.48 from the normal retail sources.

To get a finer grit (avoiding aluminium oxide as it blunts in a matter of minutes on hss) had to go with zirconium which is not as good as ceramic but miles better than AO, and got a dozen of those in 240 grit at £1.50 each or £2.05 with vat and p&p. These retail at around £3.65.

So I now have plenty of stock that should last for ages !

If anybody is interested the firm is here http://www.bndabrasives.co.uk/coated-ab ... at_44.html The Sorby belts are not a standard size but they make them up to order and you need 50mm wide by 780mm long, in whatever material you want, just give them a call, they are very friendly and helpful.

If there were a few people interested they may do better prices still for a larger order that could then be received by one member and parcelled out to get better rates still and/or avoid individuals being stuck with a quantity of a dozen or so if they only want less, but I haven't asked them so don't know if the economics would really work versus just buying your own direct from them.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## paulm (23 Jan 2011)

Hmmm, thought this might have attracted more interest/comment than it has, perhaps it's only me who gets excited about saving money (well I am Scottish !) :lol: 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Blister (23 Jan 2011)

paulm":2wujvkc3 said:


> Hmmm, thought this might have attracted more interest/comment than it has, perhaps it's only me who gets excited about saving money (well I am Scottish !) :lol:
> 
> Cheers, Paul



Paul 

I may be interested in the future as I have about 20 belts in stock at the moment 

Allen

:wink:


----------



## Doug B (23 Jan 2011)

Hi Paul.

I`m in the process of restoring a linisher so will be in need of some ceramic belts soon, i was aware of this company as i`ve been searching myself for belt supplies, Jonny D had recommended Abacon though they don`t appear to price on-line.

I would be interested in a group buy if others want to go down that route.


Doug.


----------



## TobyB (23 Jan 2011)

Slight variation on the topic - but I've been trying the new abrasive belts Sorby have brought out, in 600 and 3000 grit - very pleased with the sharp polished edge on my turning tools ... not sure if it matters that much on my bowl gouges (but I think it probably should) but on a skew chisel it certainly feels sharper, more controlled, and the surface is better ... and I thought the results off the green belt were just fine before ...

Anyone else tried them?


----------



## paulm (23 Jan 2011)

Where did you get them from Toby, haven't noticed them on the usual sites ?

Cheers, Paul


----------



## George Foweraker (23 Jan 2011)

Thank you Paul i have saved link.

Regards George


----------



## TobyB (26 Jan 2011)

Hi Paul

I got them from Turners Retreat ...

http://www.turners-retreat.co.uk/acatal ... ystem.html


----------



## duncanh (26 Jan 2011)

Just out of interest - how long do the Sorby belts last? 
I know it's tricky to answer as it depends on frequency of use, gouge size etc, but a rough idea would be useful.
If you've used a grinder before how does the ProEdge compare?

Duncan


----------



## MCB (13 Apr 2021)

The link to BND's web-site didn't work on my computer.\

Is it just me?

MCB


----------



## Blister (13 Apr 2021)

*WHOOPS, OUR BAD...

OOOOPSIE!*


----------

